# CAO/DAN Black Velvet



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

Upon first receiving this, I opened up the tin and wow, smells amazing. Lighting it up gave me a sort of harsh taste at first, but about midway through the bowl, this is opening up more. Advertised as being sprayed by guinness and champagne, I can taste hints (though subtle) of guinness, but more so the champagne. It's almost to a point of cherry, but it does have a spicy side to it as well. So far, for an aromatic, Id say it's pretty good. It's had its moments of being bitter here and there, but not a bad relaxing smoke. Very nice room note so far as well.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome< I just ordered a pound of the stuff. Along with the Sweet Honeydew Vanilla.

Hmm, wonder if they could make a longer name?


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm on my third tin. It's a mouth party. It's full bodied, sweet, and spicy. Have to smoke it slow and easy, otherwise it can be harsh.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

SmokinJohnny said:


> I'm on my third tin. It's a mouth party. It's full bodied, sweet, and spicy. Have to smoke it slow and easy, otherwise it can be harsh.


The pouch smell...is quite pungent, quite different from most I have whiffed. I really hope it smokes a different flavor.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

The tin is rather pungent with boozy sweetness and it's on the damp side. A bowl load should be dried for 15 to 30 minutes prior to packing and lighting. It's sweet, tart, tangy, and boozy all at once. A seductive after dinner smoke. More than one bowl is liable to wear your mouth out.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just picked a tin of this up from the local B&M and tried a bowl.
Should have let it dry some but was a little impatient, great flavor although wet of course.
Looking forward to more after it dries out some.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

I was just on Pipes and Cigars and they are clearing this blend out. Prices looked pretty good, but I'm a pipe noob, whadda I know? $15.99 a pound. CAO Tobacco Specials


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I just bought the last pound of this from PandT so I hope I like it. Could not resist the price and it sounded good and has great reviews on pipe and tobacco.


----------

